# monmouth county sub needed



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

looking for a sub for a nice sized lot on hwy 35. Needs a dependable truck and at least a 8 ft blade. My cell is 732-778-0622. hit me up if interested. Thanks..............Matt


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i will give your number to a freind of mine who is looking for work in monmouth


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks man tell him to call me soon so I can firm things up. Winter kinda snuck up on me


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

anyone? anyone?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Are you looking for someone to do one lot only? Where is it?


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

its a lot on 35 in shrewsberry. It used to be a treasure island and now its a staples and boston market I think. Its wide open and a very easy plow. call me if your interested 732-778-0622


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

If I was closer you would have found someone already. Good luck!


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

MnM;336034 said:


> its a lot on 35 in shrewsberry. It used to be a treasure island and now its a staples and boston market I think. Its wide open and a very easy plow. call me if your interested 732-778-0622


I send my trucks and subs as far as RT.36 Eatontown, West long branch. If it were south of that maybe. Sorry
Tim


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

this lot is before 36 eatontown maybe 3-4 miles before. Its basically 2 miles over the redbank bridge


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

MnM;339373 said:


> this lot is before 36 eatontown maybe 3-4 miles before. Its basically 2 miles over the redbank bridge


he is talking from south going north not the other way around


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

hey blk9013s what ever happened to your friend??


----------

